# 6 hp yamaha



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Be one with the parts diagrams... 

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/1991/6MLHP/CONTROL%20ENGINE/parts.html

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/1991/6MLHP/LOWER%20DRIVE%201/parts.html


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks brett I looked at that I've done googled ,utubed my sifter shaft makes a 90 degree turn at the top not strait like the pic o well thanks again


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

I found it


----------

